# Smoke in N scale?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Are there locomotives available with smoke in N scale? how expensive are they? Thanks; Don


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I have found that Arnold offered a model with a working smoke unit in the past. As far as current production of n scale engines with smoke, i don't believe there are any. I have been looking myself and haven't found one yet. Here is a video of the Arnold model with the smoke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VfSZQBCSJA


----------

